# How is Hilton Head in July?



## Vacation Dude (Mar 17, 2009)

I have an opportunity to vacation in a nice beachfront unit on Hilton Head in mid-July.

My question is - how is visiting Hilton Head in Mid-July?

The last time I was there was in April 2006 and it was great except the water was too clod to swim and the green pollen from the trees was so heavy it covered my car with a green slime and I must have sneezed 100 times per day.


----------



## Janette (Mar 17, 2009)

Wonderful. Full of folks from Ohio!! Hot and Humid. We love HHI any time of the year. We especially love tourists who leave money!


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 17, 2009)

It is hot and humid.  But any time on the Island is outstanding.  

Enjoy your week on the Island.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Mar 17, 2009)

I am also considering a visit to the Colorado Mountains like Telluride or Breakenridge instead.

Two extreme differences.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 17, 2009)

It's hot and humid like a lot of the US in the summer. I really don't see much difference between NJ, PA or Hilton Head in the summer. The big difference to me is that it doesn't cool down as much at night. Now, one caveat, I like heat.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 17, 2009)

I would book it!


----------



## tombo (Mar 17, 2009)

The Colorado mountains in the summer are great. The days are in the 70's and the nights are in the 50's or 60's. The trees are full of leaves, and there are still patches of snow and ice in the the mountains tops where you can belly slide or make a snow ball or snow man. All southern beaches are great in the summer so you can't go wrong, but if you want a different experience try the Rockies in the summer at least once.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 17, 2009)

It's miserable. San Antonio with humidity. 

Follow Tombo's advice if you want to beat the heat.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 18, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> I have an opportunity to vacation in a nice beachfront unit on Hilton Head in mid-July.
> 
> My question is - how is visiting Hilton Head in Mid-July?
> 
> The last time I was there was in April 2006 and it was great except the water was too clod to swim and the green pollen from the trees was so heavy it covered my car with a green slime and I must have sneezed 100 times per day.



You won't have to worry about cold in mid-July.  The humidity is brutal.  Hilton Head is no fun in the mid-summer unless your blood is _very_ thin.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Mar 18, 2009)

ok, you guys (and gals) are making sense.

I may change my Hilton head July reservation for the Colorado Mountains as I have been to Hilton Head before, but not the rockies in the Summer.

Thanks...it is off to see what I can find.


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 18, 2009)

I also vote for Colorado...I LOVE Hilton Head in spring and fall, but as far as I'm concerned summer there is miserable!  HOT AND HUMID!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 18, 2009)

If HHI is so brutal in the summer, then why is it so difficult to trade into a timeshare during the summer months?  Some one must really like it.


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 18, 2009)

I've wondered that myself!  I do know there are people that LOVE hot weather, I'm just not one of them.  Also, of course, schools are out in the summer and maybe kids aren't as bothered by the heat ?


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 18, 2009)

Brutal?

Long, sunny days
Warm ocean water
Cool drinks
Biking on the shaded bike paths
Great food
Friendly people

I'm going the first week in August and can't wait!


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 18, 2009)

It SOUNDS good, in theory..but the one time I went in July I was miserable!
But, this is actually a good thing because it spreads the demand around a bit,could you imagine if everyone who loves HH only wanted to go in summer?
It would be wall-to-wall people!


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 18, 2009)

Matt - post back here in Aug on your trip and how pleasant the weather was.

And we have not brought up the mosquitos. Nothing like going for cool refreshing swim in the evening to cool off.  

Don't get me wrong, I love Hilton Head, and my HP summer week is my best trader. But after two visits my family refuses to go back in the middle of summer. 

The only thing that makes it bearable is the ocean.


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 18, 2009)

Ann-Marie said:


> If HHI is so brutal in the summer, then why is it so difficult to trade into a timeshare during the summer months?  *Some one must really like it.*



That would include me.  Summer in Hilton Head is payback for enduring winters in the Northeast.



Big Matt said:


> Brutal?
> 
> Long, sunny days
> Warm ocean water
> ...



I couldn't agree more!



WalnutBaron said:


> *You won't have to worry about cold in mid-July.* The humidity is brutal. Hilton Head is no fun in the mid-summer unless your blood is very thin.



When they crank up the AC indoors to near polar temps to accommodate everyone else, I just step outside to warm up.    The humidity doesn't bother me in the least.



			
				Deb from NC  said:
			
		

> I do know there are people that LOVE hot weather, I'm just not one of them.



Last July, even the locals were saying that they hadn't had a stretch of temps and humidity like that for as long as they could remember.  I LOVE hot weather -- can't stand the cold.  Oh, how I wish spring would come to the Northeast!


----------



## rachel1998 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok, I get it, it is hot and humid in Hilton Head during the summer. Please tell me where a new person to Atlanta goes to cool off during the summer? I tried Myrtle Beach last July. That was horrible. How about the mountains for No. Carolina? How is the Outer Banks? I hate hot weather.


----------



## Janette (Mar 18, 2009)

There is nothing like the beach in the summer. It really is not that bad. The pools and ocean are great.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 18, 2009)

We are all different. Bring on the heat! I do not find it humid coming from Massachusetts with our icy waters. We love the warm weather 80-90 and better still warmer waters to swim in. There are so many trees that filter direct sun.


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 18, 2009)

To Rachel from Atlanta.
We always try to go West in the summer...Colorado, Montana, Wyoming one year.  Although last year we went to Maine and it was lovely when we went in June...
The mountains in NC are usually about 5-10 degrees cooler than where we live in NC, so a little better...but it can still be quite warm.....


----------



## rachel1998 (Mar 18, 2009)

I moved to Atlanta last July from California so I am spoiled. When you are hot you go to the beach to cool off. When we went to Myrtle Beach it was 102 one day. That isn't cooling off. I have been trying to get a trade to Tybee Island but that is hard. We went to Hilton Head last September and that was nice but it wasn't hot at all in late September. I think I will have to try the North Carolina mountains since I haven't had any luck in Tybee Island.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been there before and it's fine in the summer.  By the water, it's somewhat cooler.

Hey I grew up in Williamsburg which is surrounded by water and it was miserable there too.

I also love to go to Orlando in July and August and it's way worse than HHI.

I hate the cold.  



ecwinch said:


> Matt - post back here in Aug on your trip and how pleasant the weather was.
> 
> And we have not brought up the mosquitos. Nothing like going for cool refreshing swim in the evening to cool off.
> 
> ...


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 18, 2009)

As the Ann-Marie commented that is why HHI is so hard to get in the summer.  Not my cup of tea, but glad that someone enjoys it.


----------



## jme (Mar 18, 2009)

To those who hate the heat and humidity in summer (when did it ever get hot in summers? must be global warming.), PLEASE PLEASE don't come here to Hilton Head. That way, it'll be less crowded and we can have it all to ourselves. 

Believe me, we like it that way.  And seeing that we must be aliens from outer space, then what about all the millions who are visiting the various locations SOUTH of Hilton Head .....all the way down to the Florida Keys and beyond?

And I've even heard rumors that folks actually LIVE along the Florida coast, too...... Man, what are they thinking???  They must be related to the devil himself. 

Ahhhhh, please pray for me as I try to survive the long hot walks in the surf each day, holding my margarita, watching the pelicans fly in formation, with my flip-flops on, and humming Jimmy Buffett songs.  Can I possibly enjoy all that while leaving my emergency medical kit back at the chaise and beach umbrella?  (I'll try.)  July in the South???  Bring it on, Baby!!!!! jme


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a theory...maybe the people who come to HH primarily for the beach/water love the summer (makes sense), and those of us who come primarily to play golf on HH's fabulous courses and/or to play tennis prefer fall and spring?   Oh well, I think we've beaten this dead horse enough..it just comes down to people are different, and that is not a bad thing at all!
Deb


----------



## applegirl (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh Rachel, I feel for you!  We live in So. California and I can't imagine moving.  I know there are other great places to live, but I just really like it here.

I think Vacation Dude should come all the way west to California!  We definitely don't have that humidity stuff.  The California coast is amazing in summer.

Colorado would also be very nice!

Janna


----------



## jstapleton (Mar 19, 2009)

Big Matt said:


> Brutal?
> 
> Long, sunny days
> Warm ocean water
> ...



I own Week 32 at Waterside by Spinnaker and never trade my week.
We LOVE it!


----------



## luv2vacation (Mar 19, 2009)

Personally, I love HHI ANY time of year... summer, spring, winter, fall.  Each and every season has something that just keeps me coming back again and again...


----------



## dtim (Mar 21, 2009)

*Hilton Head in summer*

We finally bought a home in Hilton Head after 7 years of vacationing on the island.  We love it in summer.  It is warm, but due to the breezes that happen, it is still delightful.  I have enjoyed the weather greatly.


----------



## randster2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I prefer HH in the spring or fall.  A main benefit during the summer is all the free entertainment, especially for kids.  Harbour Town has Gregg Russell, Shelter Cove has music and fireworks, Coligny Plaza has kids events, and South Beach has face painting, music, and a clown.  I go all times of the year for different things.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Apr 22, 2009)

*TripAdvisor Spring/Summer 2009 Guide to Hilton Head Island*

For those still looking at this thread for 2009 HHI info, see this recent posting:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=708043&postcount=24


----------



## CAROLW (Apr 22, 2009)

HHI as everyone said is extremely hot and humid in the summer. It doesn't cool off at night at all. The pool and ocean temps are even too warm. The island is swarming with people and there are crowds everywhere. Plus, jellyfish are in the ocean, not every week, but there presence is unpredictable.

Having said that, we go every summer, because the kids are off from school, and we own a summer week at surfwatch. The ocean pool at Surfwatch has a cooling system to keep the water from getting too warm. I love that feature.

If we didn't have to go in the summer, we would probably go in May or late Sept.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Apr 22, 2009)

*not always too hot....*



CAROLW said:


> HHI as everyone said is extremely hot and humid in the summer. It doesn't cool off at night at all. The pool and ocean temps are even too warm. The island is swarming with people and there are crowds everywhere.....



Certainly not my experience from last August on the island.  I'm looking forward to an ocean temp that feels pleasant.  

Maybe we hit a "not extremely hot" spell -- but I do recall getting caught in a summer downpour during a long bike ride, and feeling pretty cold (felt kinda' good!)


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 22, 2009)

rachel1998 said:


> Please tell me where a new person to Atlanta goes to cool off during the summer?





rachel1998 said:


> I think I will have to try the North Carolina mountains since I haven't had any luck in Tybee Island.


Now you're talking!!!

If you go to the southeast coast in peak summer, try to stay right on the beach for the best breezes and easy access to AC after lunch on the hottest days.  This is really for people who are used to east coast humidity or who love the warmth/heat.  You may enjoy it more in a year or two.

Atlanta's elevation is only ~1000-1100 ft above sea level.  *Temps drop by 9-15 degrees for every 1000 ft you rise* (depending on humidity, less change with higher humidity).

Asheville NC's elevation is only in the low 2300's so a visit to this area will only be ~10-15 degrees cooler (and less if you stay within the warm Lake Lure geothermal belt).  But the mountain run-off rivers through the whole region and the deeper lakes are still always refreshing and cool.  If you want to be relatively near Asheville's sightseeing and you want it a little cooler in peak summer, choose Sapphire Valley or Maggie Valley over Lake Lure (a few degrees warmer in Lake Lure may be more appreciated in spring and fall).

If you don't care about proximity to Asheville and you want it cooler, look to the higher NC mountain towns around the Banner Elk, Boone and Blowing Rock areas, ~3200-3700 ft.  This will give you a 20+ degree relief from Atlanta's heat.  Pack a lunch to visit Mt. Mitchell at 6884 ft, the highest peak east of the Mississippi, where they can even get freak snow in any month of the year.

Pickens SC has the same elevation as Atlanta but there are lovely, shady, waterfall hikes and some state parks have diving boards on a lake platform so you can dive into deep, cool water.  Go tubing in a mountain run-off stream.  May be nice for a summer weekend visit too.

If you visit the Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge/Sevierville area of TN, the tourist areas are very hot in peak summer (similar elevation to Atlanta).  But the creeks and rivers through the Great Smoky Mtns Nat'l Park are still cool and refreshing.  Shady green roadways and trails throughout the park afford gorgeous mountain views and picnics in much higher elevations too.

BTW, if you're new to this part of the country, you'd probably really enjoy a visit to this area of TN and the GSM Nat'l Park - especially Cades Cove, about 45-60 min drive from Pigeon Forge.  Again, the elevation here (inside Cades Cove) is similar to Atlanta, so it may be best done on the coolest day of a week-long summer stay in the area.  And on Weds. and Sats. in summertime, it's closed to cars until 10AM, so either bring your bike and be there at sunrise (when it's coolest) on Wed/Sat or choose a different day to be there by about 9AM to beat the midday crowds driving the 11-mile loop.  Pack lunch and extra drinks, swimsuit, towel and watershoes or river sandals.  Plan to spend the whole day touring historical buildings and sights, picnicking, watching for wildlife, swimming in a lovely stream in Townsend, gawking at the beautiful scenery, maybe riding horseback or in a carriage ride through the woods - all but the last two are free.  

Wherever you try, in the mountains of NC, SC, TN or GA, choose a resort with a nice pool and enjoy a lake swim from a rented boat, whitewater rafting, tubing, or waterfall base wading.  Trading into the mountains is not as difficult as getting a prime summer beach exchange.  And there are plenty of options for enjoying the outdoors without wilting, melting or otherwise sweltering.

Summer weather here in the NC mountains, near Asheville, rarely goes above the upper 80s, and when it does, we usually get a 3PM thundershower that tends to cool things off, rather than making it more steamy.    HTH.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2009)

Lisa,

Great post. Living near the coast, we love the mountains of NC and TN to escape the heat in the summer. 

Becky


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 26, 2009)

we decided to go to colorado for the summer instead of Hilton head.


----------



## Janette (Apr 26, 2009)

We went to Colorado a couple of years ago in July. Denver was 100 and Breckinridge not much better( no air conditioning). We had to leave the windows open at night and the noise was a little bothersome. We did have a good trip and enjoyed the beauty of the area.


----------



## jme (Apr 26, 2009)

CAROLW said:


> HHI as everyone said is extremely hot and humid in the summer. It doesn't cool off at night at all. The pool and ocean temps are even too warm. The island is swarming with people and there are crowds everywhere. Plus, jellyfish are in the ocean, not every week, but there presence is unpredictable.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 27, 2009)

*I have to agree with you and am looking forward to our July 2010 trip to HHI!*



jme said:


> The best part about the problem? You're at the beach.... so jump in the water. The water temps are NOT too hot.....actually it's refreshingly cool, in both pools and ocean.
> 
> (You can't go farther up or down the coast to remedy that, because the jellyfish live in the very same ocean. I don't think that they are exclusively South Carolina residents. )
> 
> If not for these summertime paradises, WHERE WOULD WE GO????? New Jersey?   But given what we have been given, I'm quite happy to spend the time at Hilton Head. The heat just doesn't bother us, nor the people (btw, at Grande Ocean , we don't experience crowds), and right now we can't wait to get back. jme



Everyone has different tastes, but count me in as someone who would never nix a vacation to Hilton Head in July because of the heat and jellyfish.  Neither are a concern for us! :whoopie:


----------



## PGtime (Apr 27, 2009)

*HHI - July*

We love the island year round.  Like others, we go for different reasons during the year.  Spring and fall mostly for golf, winter to get away from the cold and summer for the ocean (yes - still golf).  If you really love the ocean and not the heat of the day, the best time of year is probably late September or early October; the ocean is still warm enough to swim.

In fact we like it so much we bought a condo after vacationing there for 6 years, so we could go year round.  We now use our 2 July weeks for trade.  A lot of people must like to go during the summer because they both trade better than any other week I've owned.

BTW, as far as the jellyfish, they seem to come most often during mid to late August; but can probably come anytime during the hot summer months.

Paul


----------



## jwq387 (Apr 29, 2009)

*hilton head in July*



Lisa P said:


> Now you're talking!!!
> 
> If you go to the southeast coast in peak summer, try to stay right on the beach for the best breezes and easy access to AC after lunch on the hottest days.  This is really for people who are used to east coast humidity or who love the warmth/heat.  You may enjoy it more in a year or two.
> 
> ...



Nice try on the calculations.... Temperatures drop by only 3-4 degrees fahrenheit for every 1000 foot elevation change. If what you said were true, it could be 95 in CharlotteNC, and 25 degrees at Mt. Mitchell in July. That doesn't happen. A more specific example of this phenomena occurred when I went to Maui. At the bottom of Mt. Haleaukula(sp) it was 85 degrees, at the top, 10,000 feet up, it was 40 degrees, about 4 degrees per 1000 feet.

Its very hot in Hilton Head in the summer. We own a home just off-island. We are going in Late Jun., and are preparing for 95 degree days. We just don't stay out in it all day... We take the heat a 2-4 hours a day, and then find activities inside. That's how we handle summer in HHI.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been going to HHI since my honeymoon 20 years ago last week.  All things being equal, I'd go in the spring or fall because there are fewer people and cars.  However, since having kids 17 years ago, we've been going in the summer most years.  

I'll be honest: July can be miserably hot.  However, the Atlantic Ocean provides a great breeze most of the day which makes it pretty pleasant.  The second you get past those protective dunes, though, and it's instant sweat.   That doesn't stop us from spending most of the day outside, but it does mean that we take more showers and change clothes more often. 

I've seen man-o-war and jellyfish but have never gotten stung.  But two summers ago, tossing a football in the surf, I made the mistake of stepping on a stingray.  That was the most pain I've ever felt in my life.  (Hint: put the affected area in the hottest water you can stand and the pain goes away.)  I don't get into the surf without my surf shoes anymore. And now I practice my Stingray shuffle.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 29, 2009)

Count me in as another HH lover.  For the past year, I've been looking at locations closer to home but I just can't do it.  So... in August I'll be packing up the dogs and the granddaughter and making the trek again.  

I've been stung by jellyfish and it is brutal.  Last summer I was on the beach early with the dogs and we found a number of beached jellyfish.  They were HUGE and I made it a point to stay out of the water that day.  But even staying out of the water, I love the stroll on the beach.  My remedy for the heat is to hang out in the pool in the afternoon.  

I only wish I could take my dogs to Swallowtail.  We've had to rent other pet friendly accommodations for them.

Deb


----------



## rachel1998 (Apr 29, 2009)

You guys have been really helpful. I have decided on the N.C. Mountains for the summer and Hilton Head for the Fall. We were in Hilton Head last September, the end, and it was just perfect. My experience with Myrtle Beach last year taught me that the East Coast beaches are not for me in the summer.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 29, 2009)

rachel1998 said:


> You guys have been really helpful. I have decided on the N.C. Mountains for the summer and Hilton Head for the Fall. We were in Hilton Head last September, the end, and it was just perfect. My experience with Myrtle Beach last year taught me that the East Coast beaches are not for me in the summer.



We only went to MB once and I thought it was night and day different from HH.  But I can understand your decision.  We also own a summer week at Fox Run at Lake Lure.  We've yet to use it but I bet it is beautiful.  

Deb


----------



## Janette (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been stung by jelly fish several times and I still go in the water. The water is their home and I'm an intruder so I can't blame them. I get me a nice chair in the shade at Grande Ocean with a good book to read, get in the water when I get warm, talk to anyone who will listen to me and consider life perfect. I really can't say that I've been hot when at the beach. I do stay hydrated and I walk very early in the morning for my beach walk. Hot is being inland where there is no ocean breeze. Sure would be sad of everyone wanted to come to the island in July. Someone might get my chair!! We welcome you any time of the year to the low country. Those of us who live here think we are in heaven on earth.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 29, 2009)

jme said:


> If not for these summertime paradises, WHERE WOULD WE GO????? New Jersey?



And what's wrong with the Jersey shore? I love the Jersey shore but that's probably because I grew up in Jersey. The water never warms up though, it's always cold! 

Now I do love HHI too and will be moving close by. Hopefully that will be sooner rather than later.


----------



## jme (Apr 29, 2009)

Pat H said:


> And what's wrong with the Jersey shore? I love the Jersey shore but that's probably because I grew up in Jersey. The water never warms up though, it's always cold!
> 
> Now I do love HHI too and will be moving close by. Hopefully that will be sooner rather than later.



nothing wrong with Jersey, my Darling Pat.....just sounded funny to me.  

BTW, Do people really live in New Jersey? I thought it was a mythical place, like North Dakota. 
You see, I thought everybody at one time in their lives got threatened to be transferred to New Jersey, and also that those in the witness protection program are really somewhere in North Dakota.  
Could I be wrong on both counts?
jme


----------



## rachel1998 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey,
I have been reading about the Outer Banks. How are the beaches there in the summer? Is it really hot and humid?


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 30, 2009)

Beaches are great, warm water, good food, lots to do.

It will be hot an humid, but you will have decent relief near the water from ocean breezes.  

I'm going to OBX in July and Hilton Head in August.  I can't wait.



rachel1998 said:


> Hey,
> I have been reading about the Outer Banks. How are the beaches there in the summer? Is it really hot and humid?


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 30, 2009)

There are some beautiful beaches in NJ.  I grew up going to the Jersey shore (lived in South Jersey all my life).  However, I now head to HHI for the beach every year.  Like Pat said, the water never really warms up.  I've been there in late July when the water is still 65 degrees - that's just tooo cold for me.


----------



## Lisa P (May 2, 2009)

> Atlanta's elevation is only ~1000-1100 ft above sea level. Temps drop by 9-15 degrees for every 1000 ft you rise (depending on humidity, less change with higher humidity).





jwq387 said:


> Nice try on the calculations.... Temperatures drop by only 3-4 degrees fahrenheit for every 1000 foot elevation change.


Ah, yes, I stand corrected!     Actually, it's 3-5 deg F for every 1000 ft up, depending on humidity.  I must have been looking at something with a 3000 ft difference and typed the 9-15 deg F error cited above.

For variations from Atlanta at 738-1050 ft elevation, then...

Asheville NC (2120-2540 ft) ~ 3-9 degrees cooler
Sapphire Valley/Cashiers NC (3600 ft) ~ 7-14 degrees cooler
Maggie Valley NC (3020 ft) ~ 6-11 degrees cooler
Banner Elk, Boone and Blowing Rock areas, (3266-3739 ft) ~ 7-15 degrees cooler and located near higher mountaintops including...
Mt. Mitchell (up to 6884 ft) ~ 18-31 degrees cooler!

So if you were spending a very humid midday near the top of Mt. Mitchell when the same weather system stretched over the region to Atlanta, you could be experiencing temperatures 30 degrees cooler than you'd find back home in a low-lying area around Atlanta.

And going down to sea level, out at the beach, an Atlanta resident may see temps ~ 2-5 degrees hotter, perhaps noticed inland but remedied by ocean breezes.



jwq387 said:


> Its very hot in Hilton Head in the summer. We own a home just off-island. We are going in Late Jun., and are preparing for 95 degree days. We just don't stay out in it all day... We take the heat a 2-4 hours a day, and then find activities inside. That's how we handle summer in HHI.


Sounds like a good idea.    I'm guessing that you're used to some pretty humid summer weather in Ohio/midwest.  I am too, as a lifelong east coast resident.  But I think 95 degrees in the humid summertime is very hard on people who've always lived in the dry parts of the southwest.  It takes ~18 months for the body to adapt to climate changes.  New transplants    have a hard time.  



rachel1998 said:


> You guys have been really helpful. I have decided on the N.C. Mountains for the summer and Hilton Head for the Fall.


Great plan!     Comfortable air temps and wonderfully warm ocean water off SC in September!



luv2vacation said:


> There are some beautiful beaches in NJ.  I grew up going to the Jersey shore (lived in South Jersey all my life).  However, I now head to HHI for the beach every year.  Like Pat said, the water never really warms up.  I've been there in late July when the water is still 65 degrees - that's just tooo cold for me.


I agree!  We used to swim at the CT/RI beaches only on the hottest of late summer days - and that was by L.I. Sound.  Brrrr.  Check out this Gulf Stream map that shows how the GS carries warm waters up the southeast U.S. coastline and heads out into the Atlantic off of NC's Outer Banks.
http://oceancurrents.rsmas.miami.edu/atlantic/gulf-stream.html

VA's beaches are actually pretty warm, IMO, in very late summer/early fall but SC has nice swimming in the ocean by _early_ summer.  Love the southeast!


----------



## Karcrafty (May 19, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> I have an opportunity to vacation in a nice beachfront unit on Hilton Head in mid-July.
> 
> My question is - how is visiting Hilton Head in Mid-July?
> 
> The last time I was there was in April 2006 and it was great except the water was too clod to swim and the green pollen from the trees was so heavy it covered my car with a green slime and I must have sneezed 100 times per day.



July is hot, hot, hot.


----------

